# Exotics (non herp) Dial up warning



## kevyn (Mar 30, 2004)

Big male Sea Lion







Female Sea Otter (she was trying to sleep)






And a Beluga Whale






Thanks for looking.


----------



## Ricko (Mar 30, 2004)

there some nice photo's. was looking through your gallery kevyn just wanted to say very nice collection.

rick


----------



## kevyn (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks. No GTPs yet but very soon I think. And my wife still won't shut up about a Bredl's :wink: .


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 30, 2004)

What size tank do you have the Beluga in ?


----------



## peterescue (Mar 30, 2004)

I had some beluga once. Came in a tiny little jar. Had it on a really thick slag of toast with unsalted butter and freshly ground pepper. Yum.
Peter


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 30, 2004)

?????????????? What Peter Rescue?????


----------



## lutzd (Mar 31, 2004)

baluga caviar!


----------



## kevyn (Mar 31, 2004)

> lutzd
> Posted: Mar 30, 2004 - 12:21 PM
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Isn't that stuff illegal now? I hope so.


----------



## Vat69 (Mar 31, 2004)

Those things lay eggs??! And not one giant egg, but millions of tiny ones?!? Ewwww! :shock:


----------



## kevyn (Apr 1, 2004)

It's gotta come from something other than beluga whales since they're mamals and don't lay eggs.


----------



## Hickson (Apr 1, 2004)

Beluga caviar comes from the Beluga Sturgeon _(Huso huso)_, a large fish found in the Caspian, Black and Adriatic Seas.


----------



## kevyn (Apr 1, 2004)

Duh, had a brain fart. Beluga Whales are highly endangered here. They are so amazing to watch and very intelligent. I was so fortunate to have the opprotunity to make eye contact with one for a minute. They are one of the most incredible animals I have ever seen, and can't imagine killing one. But that dosen't say much cuz I can imagine killing most things.


----------

